# snail problem



## stewy098 (Mar 6, 2008)

does anybody know any effective methods of getting rid of those tiny snails that usually come in your plants at first i didnt really care but now theres like 20 of them and i really want to get rid of them


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

On Steve Hamptons site he has a list of dips/baths. If you scroll all the way to the bottom the "alum dip" is for killing snail & snail eggs on plants.

If you want to remove the ones from your tank, then manual removal works. You can also just smash them on the glass & the fish will eat the remains. Or using a piece of lettuce to attract them, then remove the lettuce leaf with snails on it is another option.

Snails are benificial to a planted tank & should not get out of hand, if you don't over feed the fish.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

A good old clown loach should destroy them.


----------



## tbrat (Jan 16, 2008)

Won't that loach eat the shrimps too? Or are they shrimp safe? 
Thanks!
Brat


----------



## John7429 (Jan 26, 2008)

Loach and shrimp = bad idea


----------



## jilly (Feb 16, 2008)

tbrat said:


> Won't that loach eat the shrimps too? Or are they shrimp safe?
> Thanks!
> Brat


I have 2 small clown loaches in a tank with about 4 glass shrimp, and so far they ate the snails but left the shrimp alone.. I guess if I don't let them get too hungry, the shrimp are safe?? Maybe it's a size ratio as well - bigger loaches vs smaller shrimp = problem - the shrimp are pretty large for ghost shrimp.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

I had a small Burmese Loach for a while and he was just fine with my shrimp. He mowed right through the snails I had though


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

gibmaker said:


> A good old clown loach should destroy them.[/QUOTe
> 
> didn't know you had shrimp.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

A queen botia should it. I have one with Amano and cherry shrimp, I do suspect he might eat babies when he gets a chance. He ate all of the pond snails and some of the MTS. Not as aggressive as other loaches. Here's a pic, mine is much fatter after all the snails. Good luck trying to catch him to remove him.


----------



## Malawi (Oct 11, 2008)

AFAIK - There is only one good solution to a snail problem in a shrimp tank. Adding another snail - but this time a snail with an attitude.

Anentome helena or Asian hunter/killer snail will hunt down your other snails. The Anetomes does not multiply as quick as pest snails, and you will be able to sell the offspring.


----------

